# East Yorkshire April 100 miler



## Soltydog (18 Mar 2009)

100 mile ride planned for Sunday 26th April

Hull - Beverley - Market Weighton - York - Selby - Hull

Any takers ?


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Mar 2009)

Soltydog said:


> 100 mile ride planned for Sunday 26th April
> 
> Hull - Beverley - Market Weighton - York - Selby - Hull
> 
> Any takers ?



I'm game, but after tonights pathetic 13 miles, I might struggle to be any speed.


----------



## Soltydog (18 Mar 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> I'm game, but after tonights pathetic 13 miles, I might struggle to be any speed.


Don't worry, after my 100 miles today, this isnt going to be a sprint. Velocidad had to fair drag me up the hills & along the flat  I was really off form. I think we normally average about 12 - 13mph on the ton rides & with more day light we can take it easy


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Mar 2009)

I'll see what I can do Solty, I've got a few weeks prep!!


----------



## colly (18 Mar 2009)

So have you got the advanced weather forecast then? Going to be icy again so late in the year?


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Mar 2009)

Can you PM me the route Solty, so I can do a bit of a recce?


----------



## marinyork (18 Mar 2009)

Yes, I'd be interested and it's at the right end of the month. I'm still a bit worried about talk of 13mph for the whole hundred though.


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Mar 2009)

marinyork said:


> Yes, I'd be interested and it's at the right end of the month. *I'm still a bit worried about talk of 13mph* for the whole hundred though.



Don't worry, I WON'T be doing that. I'll hold your hand(lebar) and do a more gentlemanly pace.


----------



## Shaun (18 Mar 2009)

Might be up for this .... <you can't see my nervous look, can you?>

I'm only just getting back into it after a good few months lay-off, so I'll see how next Sunday's York 50 goes.

My first 100 attempt ended at 94 miles with a blow knee and a call to my brother to pick me and the bike up (20 miles short of home - so don't let me plan the route ... ).

However, I know group rides can sort of _pull_ you along, so it may be the ideal second 100 attempt.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Soltydog (19 Mar 2009)

marinyork said:


> Yes, I'd be interested and it's at the right end of the month. I'm still a bit worried about talk of 13mph for the whole hundred though.



We are not going to race off at '13mph'  We will be going at a speed the whole group is comfortable with & we won't leave anyone behind. It's not a race, just a gentle ride out 

I'll get the route done & posted after work today


----------



## Soltydog (19 Mar 2009)

colly said:


> So have you got the advanced weather forecast then? Going to be icy again so late in the year?



I wsn't going to mention the weather, but it looks like you've put the curse on us now  
My forecast for 26th April
snow/ice 10%
strong winds 60%
showers 80%
heavy rain 50%

Well I am organising it after all, so I doubt it will be lovely


----------



## HelenD123 (19 Mar 2009)

If you're doing one of these a month I might be in shape to join you later in the year, fingers crossed. I might wait until August so there's guaranteed to be no ice!


----------



## velocidad (19 Mar 2009)

Soltydog said:


> Don't worry, after my 100 miles today, this isnt going to be a sprint. Velocidad had to fair drag me up the hills & along the flat  I was really off form. I think we normally average about 12 - 13mph on the ton rides & with more day light we can take it easy



has to be said that it is usually the other way around, with me tucked in behind solty, trying to get an easier ride 
i'd be keen to tag along on this ride!

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## Soltydog (19 Mar 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> If you're doing one of these a month I might be in shape to join you later in the year, fingers crossed. I might wait until August so there's guaranteed to be no ice!



I'll probably be burnt out by August 
Hoping to plan another shorter ride soon too. Maybe have an ice-cream run upto Hornsea again


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Mar 2009)

Soltydog said:


> I'll probably be burnt out by August
> Hoping to plan another shorter ride soon too. Maybe have an ice-cream run upto Hornsea again



Did someone mention ice cream, slurp


----------



## HelenD123 (19 Mar 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Did someone mention ice cream, slurp



I hear they do a good pistachio


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Mar 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> I hear they do a good pistachio



I'll go now then!!!

Pistachio is food from the gods!!!!


----------



## velocidad (2 Apr 2009)

still on for the 26th solty?

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## Shaun (2 Apr 2009)

I'm going to chicken-out of the April one - just don't feel like I'm light or fit enough - but may well be up for the May one if the date is right (anniv + lots of b/days, etc.).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## craigwend (2 Apr 2009)

Have you a map of the route - I'm interested

(& delusional from Sunday thinking I can do it


----------



## colly (2 Apr 2009)

I may be able to join you for part of the way.

I could meet you in Market Weighton and go with you to York and Selby and head back home from there maybe.

Depends on what the route you pick if I am allowed out to play etc.

Looking forward to seeing the route.


----------



## Soltydog (3 Apr 2009)

Admin said:


> I'm going to chicken-out of the April one - just don't feel like I'm *light or fit enough* - but may well be up for the May one if the date is right (anniv + lots of b/days, etc.).
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Excuses, excuses  I'm sure you are no heavier than me


----------



## zacklaws (3 Apr 2009)

Well just got back from two months working Carlisle way and missed the last one, on holiday now for all this month so this time I should be free to join you.


----------



## colly (14 Apr 2009)

Now then Soltydog !

Any ideas yet on the route you will be taking?


----------



## marinyork (14 Apr 2009)

Is anyone still doing this? It's approaching and I've not done so many long runs recently, 49 miles being the longest of late. So not sure.


----------



## velocidad (14 Apr 2009)

i'm still in


----------



## Soltydog (14 Apr 2009)

colly said:


> Now then Soltydog !
> 
> Any ideas yet on the route you will be taking?



Sorry guys. been too busy to sort route out, but I finish work tomorrow for 4 days, so i'll get the route sorted for deff later this week.

The ride still is very much on


----------



## marinyork (14 Apr 2009)

Hmmm. Do people reckon I'll make it round? Done two 75 milers recently and a 50 in the last 5 weeks (I think). Doesn't strike me as enough, I was a bit knackered on the last Peak District 75 miler.


----------



## colly (14 Apr 2009)

marinyork said:


> Hmmm. Do people reckon I'll make it round? Done two 75 milers recently and a 50 in the last 5 weeks (I think). Doesn't strike me as enough, I was a bit knackered on the last Peak District 75 miler.



Yeah you will be fine.  Trust me, you will.


----------



## velocidad (15 Apr 2009)

yeah, no problems marin. it'll be flat and we only go slow. hope you decide to come along.
cheers, velocidad.


----------



## marinyork (15 Apr 2009)

Yeah I'm coming. Was a bit negative this week, busy and stuff. I'll put in some miles and should be fine, I definitely won't be on a new bike though which is what I envisaged a while back.


----------



## Arch (15 Apr 2009)

Only just spotted this. No way I could do the whole thing, but if it were possible to pick folk up in York, and come along to Selby, and then head back alone, I might be tempted...


----------



## marinyork (15 Apr 2009)

I'm sure that's possible. That cafe at Naburn still around?


----------



## colly (15 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> Only just spotted this. No way I could do the whole thing, but if it were possible to pick folk up in York, and come along to Selby, and then head back alone, I might be tempted...



I will be on only part of the ride also.


----------



## marinyork (15 Apr 2009)

You're allowed out at all then . How many miles are you allowed to do ?


----------



## colly (15 Apr 2009)

marinyork said:


> You're allowed out at all then . How many miles are you allowed to do ?



Not sure yet will depend on the route. 

That and if I behave myself between now and then.


----------



## marinyork (15 Apr 2009)

It'd be nice if we could go past Cawood like you did on your ride the other day.


----------



## colly (15 Apr 2009)

Maybe Soltydog will run the route along the Selby/York cycle path.


----------



## Arch (16 Apr 2009)

marinyork said:


> I'm sure that's possible. That cafe at Naburn still around?



Yes, I think so, although I wouldn't swear to it being open, as I seem to remember it's a bit 'part time'. If we're passing anyway, we'll just have to see. I don't really know of any others - there's a pub in Naburn, but the rest of the path doesn't go through many places, does it?

Will folk be coming into York, or skirting the edge? Just wondering about meeting up logistics...


----------



## Soltydog (16 Apr 2009)

Route plan is available HERE but this may be open to amendments (if we get lost )

What time to folks want to meet, 9am In Hull & 10am at Beverley Minster ?
Once we have the start time sorted i'll post estimated times for rendevous with York posse & others where requested :?:

I'll be meeting up at Beverley, so is Velocidad avaiable to take the lead from Hull to Beverley (please) ?


----------



## Arch (16 Apr 2009)

Looks good, I could pick you up at the Millennium Bridge, once you have a rough time.

If I'm super organised, there may be cake...


----------



## velocidad (16 Apr 2009)

yep i think i can get people from hull to beverley without getting lost 

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## colly (16 Apr 2009)

Nice route Soltydog. 

If all goes well I will see you at Market weighton (about 11?) and break off again at Ricall or Selby.

I am off out all day this Sunday so some serious buttering up is going to be required if the following Sunday is an awayday as well.


----------



## Soltydog (16 Apr 2009)

colly said:


> Nice route Soltydog.
> 
> If all goes well I will see you at Market weighton (about 11?) and break off again at Ricall or Selby.
> 
> I am off out all day this Sunday so some serious buttering up is going to be required if the following Sunday is an awayday as well.



11ish sounds about right. I'll let you know if it's going to be much different.

I haven't mentioned this ride to my better half yet  I'm out all this weekend too, working mon-fri next week, out all day saturday (football) then this 100 mile on Sunday


----------



## marinyork (16 Apr 2009)

Other than that silly field between Dunnington and Stamford Bridge and the poor bit below Escrick I think that's a good route. Who was it that said last time about parking on their drive/parking in Hull, was it velocidad?


----------



## velocidad (17 Apr 2009)

yep my drive can be parked upon if that helps. 

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Apr 2009)

marinyork said:


> Other than that silly field between Dunnington and Stamford Bridge and the poor bit below Escrick I think that's a good route.


Hopefully the weather will stay dry & fine & the fields shouldn't be too much of a problem. I'll take the map with me & if anyone prefers a 'road' alternative we can sort it on the day


----------



## marinyork (17 Apr 2009)

Thanks. I've not decided whether I'll do a loop or peel off at Selby and head for Sheffield, both are over 100 miles . We'll not get lost, several people on the ride will know the alternatives. If you wanted to head into York, rather than skirting it and meeting at the Knavesmire then alternatives would make a bit more sense, depends where you want your cafe stops.


----------



## colly (17 Apr 2009)

marinyork said:


> Thanks. I've not decided whether I'll do a loop or peel off at Selby and head for Sheffield, both are over 100 miles . We'll not get lost, several people on the ride will know the alternatives. If you wanted to head into York, rather than skirting it and meeting at the Knavesmire then alternatives would make a bit more sense, depends where you want your cafe stops.



Are you riding from Sheffield and then back again as well???


----------



## marinyork (17 Apr 2009)

No I'd run out of time for a start, only Longers would be mad enough to do that sort of thing. I'd get the train/stay over somewhere and peel off after about the 55 mile mark or park up in Hull and do the entire loop. If I Peel off I think it makes it about 105-110 miles but the last twenty miles involves more climbing than Soltydog's entire 100 and that's relatively flat for round here . I like the idea of skirting along the Humber so I think I'll probably try and do the entire thing. The early March Vale of York ride was very nice and you forget how flat it is round there.

Colly, is it going to be your 100 miler for April?


----------



## zacklaws (17 Apr 2009)

Beverley minster at 1000am is fine for me. Looking at the route, some parts I do not know ie South of York and the North bank of the Humber for example so I presume they are cycleways etc and if so can you get by with a road bike or is it a mountain bike which is the preferable choice


----------



## colly (17 Apr 2009)

marinyork said:


> Colly, is it going to be your 100 miler for April?



It will be yes unless I decide to ride over to Hebden Bridge and back on Sunday for the Spring into the Dales ride. That would be around 100 miles. 
The roads from here to Hebden Bridge aren't the best riding to be had so I am still dithering on that one.

(I used to be indecisive...........I am not so sure now)

I'll be on a road bike Zacklaws so I guess it's what you prefer.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Apr 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Beverley minster at 1000am is fine for me. Looking at the route, some parts I do not know ie South of York and the North bank of the Humber for example so I presume they are cycleways etc and if so can you get by with a road bike or is it a mountain bike which is the preferable choice



I've not ridden all of the route myself, But i've done the south of york bit. Providing we don't have a load of rain, you should be fine on a road bike. The track along the humber foreshore used to be rough & not really suitable for road bikes, but it's been resurfaced in the last few weeks, so hopefully it will be better.


----------



## zacklaws (17 Apr 2009)

Road bike it is then, I have Marathon + tyres fitted so should be Ok if it does get a bit rough.


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2009)

So is it looking like getting to York about 12ish? If you're looking for places to eat York has a few... (although a sunny day tends to see the city pretty crowded...)

The track south of York is mostly tarmac now, just the last little bit from Neptune to Pluto is gritty. I've ridden it on 25mm...


----------



## colly (17 Apr 2009)

I seem to recall a cafe at the side of the cycle track when I rode on it last. 

Not too sure about that may have been elsewhere.


----------



## craigwend (18 Apr 2009)

Solty what weather have you ordered?


----------



## colly (18 Apr 2009)

craigwend said:


> Solty what weather have you ordered?



HA..............c'mon Soltydog...fess up!


----------



## Soltydog (19 Apr 2009)

craigwend said:


> Solty what weather have you ordered?



I was actually thinking about this yesterday when Iwas cycling over to Bradford.
Next Saturday is the Bantams last home game of the season & it's always lovely & sunny for the last home game, so I'm hoping the good weather holds out for the Sunday too.

Top tip if it is sunny - Don't cycle all day wearing a bandana because you end up with a sunburnt face & a white forehead


----------



## Arch (20 Apr 2009)

colly said:


> I seem to recall a cafe at the side of the cycle track when I rode on it last.
> 
> Not too sure about that may have been elsewhere.



There's one at Naburn - my only reservation about it is that it has in the past been a bit intermittant in terms of being open. I think it's run a bit ad hoc.... Mind you if it was shut, we could try the pub - ah, on a Sunday they do a carvery and are always rather busy...


----------



## colly (20 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> There's one at Naburn - my only reservation about it is that it has in the past been a bit intermittant in terms of being open. I think it's run a bit ad hoc.... *Mind you if it was shut, we could try the pub* - ah, on a Sunday they do a carvery and are always rather busy...



My mrs and I had a real nice lunch there after riding up from Selby one sunny day last year.
Nice garden :


----------



## HelenD123 (21 Apr 2009)

I'm considering joining you on Sunday. My average speed is up and I'm feeling fairly fit so I think I should be able to manage at least a fair chunk of the ride. I'm thinking I could bail out at one of the train stations along the southern bit if I'm struggling. What do you reckon?


----------



## Soltydog (21 Apr 2009)

That seems a good idea Helen. Think all the trains are running on Sunday & we pass very close to Selby station, which is just over half way, but only other stations I'd recommend bailing out at on a Sunday are Gilberdyke & Brough 
Shall I bring a timetable ?


----------



## HelenD123 (21 Apr 2009)

Soltydog said:


> That seems a good idea Helen. Think all the trains are running on Sunday & we pass very close to Selby station, which is just over half way, but only other stations I'd recommend bailing out at on a Sunday are Gilberdyke & Brough
> Shall I bring a timetable ?



If you could bring a timetable that would be good, although I can print one off if necessary. I've checked and there's no engineering work. See you at the Minster at 10am.


----------



## Arch (21 Apr 2009)

Any idea on an ETA/meeting venue at York yet? Millennium Birdge seems like a good pick up point, on the route. If I stand half way along, I probably can't miss you all!


----------



## Arch (23 Apr 2009)

Anyone? Time to meet you all?

At this rate, I'll be assuming you want to avoid me...


----------



## Soltydog (23 Apr 2009)

Sorry Arch, not wanting to avoid you at all, just busy 

I reckon it will be 1pm at the earliest at Millenium bridge, but maybe a little after depending on cake stops 

If you want to PM me your phone number I'll call you when we are somewhere near


----------



## marinyork (23 Apr 2009)

Probably worth texting the York contingent when we get somewhere fixed. I'd say set a time but text a warning when we go through Dunnington.


----------



## Arch (24 Apr 2009)

Soltydog said:


> Sorry Arch, not wanting to avoid you at all, just busy
> 
> I reckon it will be 1pm at the earliest at Millenium bridge, but maybe a little after depending on cake stops
> 
> If you want to PM me your phone number I'll call you when we are somewhere near




Ok, PM sent. I may get to check in here again tomorrow, otherwise see you all Sunday. I'll aim to be down at the Millennium Bridge for 1pm, unless I hear anything to the contrary (like, 'be there earlier!')


----------



## colly (24 Apr 2009)

Sorry but I think I am going to have to cry off on Sunday.

I did a long ride last weekend and I found it hard going pretty much all the way round and this past week I have been whacked out by about lunchtime every day. 
I don't feel 'ill' as such but think I must be fighting off some kind of bug or virus. I need to get this out of my system and pushing myself won't help matters. So unless I improve dramatically tomorrow I won't be there.

It's a shame because I was looking forward to it and to meeting you all. Oh well. 

Have a great ride and lets hope the sun stays out for you.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Apr 2009)

Hope you are right soon Colly. You sure it's not just the weather forecast & my reputation putting you off


----------



## Soltydog (25 Apr 2009)

Up early this morning & baked some banana flapjack for tomorrow 
Might not be online again today, so see you all tomorrow


----------



## velocidad (25 Apr 2009)

who's meeting in hull tomorrow?


----------



## marinyork (25 Apr 2009)

I'm meeting in Hull if that's all right .


----------



## Arch (25 Apr 2009)

See people tomorrow. Soltygod has my mobile number, so I'll wait for a text/call with an ETA at the Millenium Bridge. I think Helen might also have my number... I think I have hers - unless it's another random Helen!


----------



## craigwend (25 Apr 2009)

Arch said:


> See people tomorrow. Soltygod has my mobile number, so I'll wait for a text/call with an ETA at the Millenium Bridge. I think Helen might also have my number... I think I have hers - unless it's another random Helen!



Are you saying Helen is 'random'?

If so what proof do you have?


----------



## Arch (25 Apr 2009)

craigwend said:


> Are you saying Helen is 'random'?
> 
> If so what proof do you have?



Nooooo, I didn't mean that....

I've checked, it is our Helen whose number I have, so that's ok.

hmm, I was going to attempt flapjack myself. I hope that not too samey?

(Too late anyway, really, it's the only thing I have the ingredients for....)


----------



## marinyork (25 Apr 2009)

Anyone meeting at Hull Railway station? What are people like Soltydog and HelenD123 doing, doing the whole 100 from the different starting points staggered?


----------



## velocidad (25 Apr 2009)

solty and helen are meeting us at beverley


----------



## zacklaws (25 Apr 2009)

Beverley Minster for me too.


----------



## HelenD123 (25 Apr 2009)

marinyork said:


> Anyone meeting at Hull Railway station? What are people like Soltydog and HelenD123 doing, doing the whole 100 from the different starting points staggered?



Yes, we'll be doing the whole hundred but starting and finishing in Beverley.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Apr 2009)

Would love to join you all, but I have a 1st birthday bbq for Miss CP tomorrow.

Take care and have fun.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Apr 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Would love to join you all, but I have a 1st birthday bbq for Miss CP tomorrow.
> 
> Take care and have fun.



isn't little miss CP getting a tag along for her 1st birthday 

Have a good day, hopefully we will


----------



## spandex (25 Apr 2009)

I wish I was there to do the 100 as it has been 3 years since I last did one. Good luck to you all and I hope I can make it next time?


----------



## marinyork (26 Apr 2009)

Excellent, all right see three of you at Beverly Minster at about 10am.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Apr 2009)

Have a good ride marin - fine weather is the order of the day to help things along...a few snaps too please!


----------



## colly (26 Apr 2009)

I'm sure you all had a good day today, looks like the weather held out for you.


----------



## HelenD123 (26 Apr 2009)

colly said:


> I'm sure you all had a good day today, looks like the weather held out for you.



We certainly did. I've done 106 miles. I never in my wildest dreams imagined I'd be able to do that sort of distance so soon. And I was still going strong at the end. Better go and jump in the bath to sooth my muscles.

Thanks Solty!


----------



## zacklaws (26 Apr 2009)

Excellent day, thanks to all for making it so enjoyable. Discovered there's more to life now than racing from A to B and ending up totally shattered. 106 miles for me too and also surprised how much go I had left in me. Tommorow morning might be a different matter though.

Whilst most of us just enjoyed the ride, Craig managed to pull a couple of dogs.


----------



## marinyork (26 Apr 2009)

Thanks Soltydog and Velocidad. The legs hurt but I'm not tired (weird). The bit after Howden was enjoyable.


----------



## Soltydog (26 Apr 2009)

Got home just before dark. 124.5 miles but fit to drop now 

& it's Craig in the picture with the dogs, don't go ruining my reputation (I can do that all alone) 

Thanks all for coming & making it an enjoyable day


----------



## craigwend (26 Apr 2009)

115 miles approx (*my comp decided to go silly when I took it off!)

-8 hours & 51 mins approx riding (I think*)

7 good riding buddies (at various stages)

2 dogs !

2 tired legs

1 sore shoulder

1 very big silly grin 


... July? http://www.eastyorkshireclassic.co.uk/cyclosportive/route.aspx


----------



## zacklaws (27 Apr 2009)

Sorry about getting names wrong Paul, my instincts told me not to go on the net as I would mess things up as I seemed a bit light headed after getting home but I ignored myself. About an hour after getting into bed and thinking through the day I suddenly realised my error but the mattress felt too good to get up and boot the computer up to correct it.

Checked through the route this morning and compared the original to the actual from my recording on the satnav and there was hardly difference at all. About the biggest deviation was after crossing the bridge over the A63 but it only put us out by about a couple of hundred meters overall


----------



## Soltydog (27 Apr 2009)

craigwend said:


> ... July? http://www.eastyorkshireclassic.co.uk/cyclosportive/route.aspx



We'll all be doing the 160km now I take it


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Apr 2009)

Soltydog said:


> We'll all be doing the 160km now I take it



Not likely (but then I said there was no way I was doing the century this month...)


----------



## Arch (27 Apr 2009)

Blimey, I feel quite feeble with my 26 and an bit total (almost exactly marathon distance, I think, I can't imagine running it!). Still, I had a good ride back (aided by a tailwind) and I think I kept up a similar pace to the way out, which was on the fast side for me. And I did over a quarter of your total, in the end.

On the cycle path back, I overtook about 10 people. Ok, they were all on hybrids or MTBs (or standing stationary, or 5 years old), but I felt quite sporty.

I can see I'm going to have to train myself up for 100. Well done everyone!

And you know what? I forgot to dish out the flapjacks! I should have handed them over when we split up. Next time...


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Apr 2009)

You kept up a good pace Arch. It's amazing how quickly a bit of training pays off so just keep it up. We'll get you doing a century in a few months!


----------



## zacklaws (27 Apr 2009)

Soltydog said:


> We'll all be doing the 160km now I take it



I've been thinking of these rides for a while, but I know that they all have hills that I cannot climb which has put me off, such as Nunburnholme, yet I can climb the one at Thixendale which is worse than that one so I'm in a quandry whether to attempt it or not.

Come Thursday when I have time, I will give the 100km one a go or even the 160km (if I have the time) but as we mentioned on Sunday, when your with others you have more determination not to give in so it may be totally different on the day.

If I new what the time categories were then I would know straight away if I could achieve it, even if I do a little pushing the bike along.


----------



## Soltydog (27 Apr 2009)

zacklaws said:


> I've been thinking of these rides for a while, but I know that they all have hills that I cannot climb which has put me off



I don't know the route, or the hills involved & i think i'll leave it that way. Trying it solo beforehand is different to doing it in a group ride on the day 
if you try it & fail whilst on your own, you'll be worried about doing it all the ride 

That's my theory anyway :-D


----------



## Arch (27 Apr 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> You kept up a good pace Arch. It's amazing how quickly a bit of training pays off so just keep it up. We'll get you doing a century in a few months!



Yeah, I should just get out more at the weekends. Although with the prospect of 24/7 PhD writing looming....


----------



## ComedyPilot (27 Apr 2009)

Soltydog said:


> We'll all be doing the 160km now I take it



I did that last year, and it's not easy. 

Over 7900 feet of climbing, including Huggate, Life Hill (Wetwang), Towthorpe, Wharram le Street, Thixendale, Hanging Grimston, Acklam Wold, Bishop Wilton, Millington, Huggate again, Baggaby Hill, Nunburnholme, and with 10 miles to go the short but nasty on the legs pull out of Goodmanham. 

I have pencilled in to do it again this year, and hopefully won't fall off doing 20mph like I did last year at the 50 mile mark, and painfully carried on with a bruised shoulder.


----------



## Soltydog (28 Apr 2009)

Pic of the tea party on Sunday


----------



## spandex (28 Apr 2009)

It looks like you all had lots of fun and I wish I was there to do it with you.



Next time


----------



## colly (30 Apr 2009)

Is that the cafe by the side of the York/Selby cycle track?


----------



## spandex (30 Apr 2009)

Yep it is


----------



## marinyork (30 Apr 2009)

Yes it was doing roaring business. The chocolate cake is quite large if you visit.


----------



## Arch (1 May 2009)

marinyork said:


> Yes it was doing roaring business. The chocolate cake is quite large if you visit.



It was impressive, indeed. And the quirky hippy style service added a certain _je ne sais quoi_.

oh dear, I look fat....


----------



## Soltydog (1 May 2009)

Arch said:


> oh dear, I look fat....



I think it must be a fault with digital cameras & white cycling tops, cause i look fat on Zaclaws photos


----------



## Arch (1 May 2009)

Soltydog said:


> I think it must be a fault with digital cameras & white cycling tops, cause i look fat on Zaclaws photos



Bless you for trying, but I think it really is fat...


----------



## zacklaws (1 May 2009)

Only two solution's for all this "fat", more 100 milers or buy a wider set of handlebars to pose behind. 

Or there again cut out the flapjacks.

I did some calculations after Sundays ride and my carbohydrate intake is far in excess of what I burn off in theory on a ride, so this may be why I am struggling with weightloss. Last year I lost 3 stone, just drinking water and orange juice, this year hardly lost anything and thats with drinking energy drinks, and my own made up from glucose, fructose, and maltodextrin.


----------



## Soltydog (1 May 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Only two solution's for all this "fat", more 100 milers or buy a wider set of handlebars to pose behind.
> 
> Or there again cut out the flapjacks.
> 
> I did some calculations after Sundays ride and my carbohydrate intake is far in excess of what I burn off in theory on a ride, so this may be why I am struggling with weightloss.



I'll go for more 100 milers 

Last year I cut out a lot of carbs & find I'm fine on rides under around 50 miles without the carb load up. Only tend to eat loads of carbs (& flapjack) when doing in excess of 50 miles. Try cutting out carbs & the weight will prob fall off if you carry on with the cycling 

Thinking of doing a ride upto Brid in the next couple of weeks if you fancy it ?


----------



## zacklaws (2 May 2009)

>>>>>Thinking of doing a ride upto Brid in the next couple of weeks if you fancy it ?<<<

Sounds Good, thats about just over 55 mile round trip depending on route, pick some dates and I'll see if I am off work. Will not know for sure what I will be working May 10 to May 16 as it is my flexi week but should have 3 or 4 days off in that period, but I have off 8, 9, 17, 18, and 19 May off


----------



## Soltydog (2 May 2009)

I finish work at 11am Monday morning & then off for 15 days  so we should be able to find a suitable date  
PM sent


----------



## zacklaws (6 May 2009)

My days off next week are 11th, 12th and the 15th. As I have not had the chance to get out for a decent ride since the "100" due to too many commitments etc I fancy doing something totally stupid like 3 100 milers, just to see what I may be capable of.


----------



## Soltydog (6 May 2009)

zacklaws said:


> I fancy doing something totally stupid like 3 100 milers, just to see what I may be capable of.



I can't make the 12th, but the other days are fine. I don't think i'll be doing 3 100 milers though


----------



## zacklaws (6 May 2009)

Go for the 11th for the Brid run out? then if anything goes wrong etc we will have the other two days left to fit it in.


----------



## spandex (6 May 2009)

Soltydog said:


> I'll go for more 100 milers
> 
> Last year I cut out a lot of carbs & find I'm fine on rides under around 50 miles without the carb load up. Only tend to eat loads of carbs (& flapjack) when doing in excess of 50 miles. Try cutting out carbs & the weight will prob fall off if you carry on with the cycling
> 
> Thinking of doing a ride upto Brid in the next couple of weeks if you fancy it ?





+1 on cutting out the carbs


----------



## Arch (6 May 2009)

spandex said:


> +1 on cutting out the carbs



My problem is, what's life without carbs? I'd rather live without sauce, than pasta (etc etc)

I am trying very hard to control my spaghetti measuring, I cook about half what I used to for one portion!


----------

